# My latest "Woodworking" project



## sduncan000 (Nov 15, 2007)

1st timer here. Thought I would showcase my recent "woodworking" project! Wasn't sure if it would fit better in woodworking or in the general DIY categories, but we had to recently refinish our log home. The old stain was such that it had to come off as we wanted a lighter color for the end-result. Anyway here are some of the pics...
I show a Before image,Before_pic.jpg, some in progress images,Corner_b4.jpg,Corner_After.jpg,In_Progress_03.jpg and the after pic: After_pic.jpg

I used corn-cob media to blast off the old finish and then applied Perma-***** for the new stain:
1 coat of borax treatment
1 coat of sanding sealer
2 coats stain
1 coat gloss finish

It was a grueling 4 days, but well worth the final result!

Anyway, never posted anything anywhere, but wanted to brag a bit...:icon_smile:


----------



## Harddog Wood (Feb 9, 2007)

I will think of you before I even think about complaining on my next sanding chore. Looks great. I kind of liked the darker stain...just kidding. looks great, really.


----------



## Steve G. (Oct 4, 2007)

Wow, looks superb! 



And to think I was complaing about sanding a cabinet the other day - ppehh - I'm such an ametour.


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

Welcome Duncan it looks great. I would like to know more about that corncob blasting. I've heard of it many times but don't know much about it. Do you mind explaining what kind of machinery is used, how much air pressure is needed and how much the pellets/hulls whatever they are, are etc?


----------



## Big Dave (Sep 16, 2006)

Looks great. Not a job I would want to do.


----------



## mdlbldrmatt135 (Dec 6, 2006)

"Media" Blasting is what they refer to it as. like "sand" blasting...... there's so much available in media........ steel grit, steel shot, copper slag, coal slag, glass beads (bead blasting), metal pellets, DryIce, garnet, powdered abrasives of various grades, powdered slag, and even ground coconut shells or corncob, walnut shells, baking soda have been used for specific applications and produce distinct surface finishes.

More info: http://www.kramerindustriesonline.com/blasting-media.htm

I've used Coal slag on Steel, Sand Isn't recomended as it can lead to silicosis.


----------



## CuCullin (Sep 21, 2007)

Wow - love the house


----------



## Corndog (Apr 26, 2007)

That's longer than my whole BLOCK!!!! WOW!!!


----------



## sduncan000 (Nov 15, 2007)

TexasTimbers said:


> Welcome Duncan it looks great. I would like to know more about that corncob blasting. I've heard of it many times but don't know much about it. Do you mind explaining what kind of machinery is used, how much air pressure is needed and how much the pellets/hulls whatever they are, are etc?


Cob-blasting is the way to go with log homes anymore.

I used grit from Midvale Industries in St. Louis.
The blaster was a normal Clemco Sandpot - had to play with the feed to get the right spray density. The compressor was a diesel 185 CFM unit.

Benefits of cob-blasting over other media:
1) It doesnt eat away the wood too fast
2) You dont have to mask off windows as it will not etch glass
3) You can get by with short sleeves! it stings a bit at times if you get hit by rebounds, but not bad enough to put on long sleeves in 90+ weather!
4) If you are persistent, you can re-use the media by collecting it on plastic sheeting and sifting out the large pieces of junk - save some $$


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

Thanks Duncan. Reason I asked was because I will have to do that one day once the ERC siding on our house turns gray. That will be alot of years hopefully though considering what I am using for a sealer.

Thanks for the pics and info.


----------

